# Weird feelings after hot chocolate



## BBDM

Does anyone else have weird feelings after they eat or drink anything? As well as as having to run to bathroom, I have been having weird feelings like an anxiety attack after drinking hot chocolate, headache too. This has happened to me the past 4 times, so I'm assuming it's the hot chocolate. Anybody know what could cause it?


----------



## Yarnie

I have this problem with hot chocolate too







I have no idea why, but it has always really messed my stomach up. Recently, I went for a meal and then when everyone else ordered these lovely looking hot chocolates, I decided to have one too. It made me soooooo ill! Now they all know they're never allowed to let me give into the temptation again. I'm not sure why it is - generally I can't drink hot drink after a big meal anyway - but hot chocolate is much worse. Perhaps it's something to do with milk? I really don't know!


----------



## Julia37

Are you drinking hot chocolate made from mixes? That's what they serve in restaurants. Those mixes are full of weird things, additives and chemicals to enhance flavor and texture. Also milk and sugar, of course.Lactose intolerance is very common so it could be the milk, but if you don't think it is, try making your own hot chocolate. The recipe is on the Hershey's cocoa can. If I remember right it's 1 tsp cocoa, 2 or 3 tsp sugar, and a cup of hot milk. Try that and if it agrees with you, you'll know it's the additives in the mixes.


----------



## Yarnie

With me it probably is the milk mainly - even eating cereals or just drinking milk can set me off. But also I can't drink hot drinks in the mornings or even have herbal tea if I've eaten a meal - s it could be a mixture of both things.


----------



## daisysp

Any kind of chocolate is hard on your tummy and your intestines. Chocolate should be a no-no for IBS folks, or any gastrointestinal disorders. Try a carob drink, and avoid dairy unless it's goats milk.


----------



## BBDM

Julia, it's probably the weird things they put in it. I don't always have problems with milk or chocolate. Daisy, thanks for the tip. I never thought of trying carob. I need to go to a health food store. I'm sure I will find things that will be helpful for me.


----------



## Julia37

> quote:Any kind of chocolate is hard on your tummy and your intestines. Chocolate should be a no-no for IBS folks, or any gastrointestinal disorders.


I don't agree with this. Chocolate is a wonderful food, you just have to know what works for you. It has mood lifting things in it and it may have vitamins also.Since I can't have sugar I buy the Ghirardelli (sp?) unsweetened baking bar, and I make muffins with no sugar and chopped chocolate pieces in them. They're very good and comforting also. Sometimes I put equal in the muffins, but not always.I could do the same thing with cookies, but that's too fattening. I've also made hot chocolate with rice milk, equal and cocoa. Sometimes a person just needs some warm chocolate!If you can tolerate candy avoid grocery store candy bars and stick with good quality chocolates, that helps too. Or you can make your own fudge or chocolate bark. It's just as likely to be the other ingredients that disagree with a person as the chocolate itself.


----------



## gownowoften

I agree, Its probably the milk content in the hot choc. There is always more than in coffee. Some places, well here in Aussie, will serve soy milk in the drinks if you ask, even in capuccino.I use rice milk at home & although its not as creamy, I got used to it. I find dark chocolate is good because it only has cocoa fats & is a hundred times better for you than most other confectionary with dyes, additives, preservatives etc. If you eat as much as I do you will probably have to jog too as it can put the weight on!


----------



## gownowoften

Oh,There is another consideration, depending on how soon after you have drunk the hot choc.that you feel off.If you feel the effects within an hour of drinking it, it could be inflamation in the intestine due to intolerance of some kind.If it takes somewhat longer then it is probable the colon. Either way where inflamation is a factor it is likely that small cracks appear in the wall of the bowel, & you get what is known as 'Leaky Gut Syndrome" these cracks allow poisons ,bacteria, & fermenting gases into the blood stream nstead of the normal nutrients. The effects are (& I`m speaking from personal experience unfortunately) bloating, headaches weakness, sore & sometimes out of focus eyes, sore & mucus throat (frog in it) + palpitations anxiety, panic attacks & some times hot flushes.These last 4 syptoms are usually due to the thyroid being temporarory out of sync. & adrenalin is pumped thru you for no apparent reason . What you need to do is deal with this inflamation so that the gut wall can heal up & stop the absorption of pathogens. Your immunity to food allergies will inprove, & your system will thank you for it with a lot more energy. Mangosteen is the answer. Please read my story in COPING TOOLS 'Living With I.B.S.


----------



## Auroraheart

I get that from drinking hot cocoa..I read somewhere it could be from the caffeine. But,then again, my IBS D can be affected when I eat/drink something too hot or cold too.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD

Chocolate IS a culprit for some, but not all IBS patients. And, cocoa CAN be good for us for the great antioxidants it contains as well.As to hot chocolate, it would be good to narrow down the offending portion. Might be cocoa, the chemicals IN the cocoa, milk, lactose intolerance or any of the other 'things' that might be in the packaged mix.


----------



## Welshy_Pete

I have the same problem with hot chocolate and other drinks. The main problem is its all to do with the sweeteners. If I have anything with sweeteners in it tends to pass through and come out not solid form.

So now I have no sweeteners and the problem goes away. So I look at all drinks and avoid sweeteners.

People go on like sweeteners are better then sugar. There just as bad but in a diffrent way so I avoid both now. I dont even have sugar in my drinks anymore.

I feel much better but I just have to avoid sweeteners its the only way.


----------

